# Radical Feminists of Color- How you can show support right now.



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 13, 2010)

Long-time radical feminist WOC writer and activist Jennifer McClune has recently been targeted by an angry cyberstalker who continues to harass her and other WOC by any means he can. This includes racist and sexist messages, comments and emails (IE. calling her a c*nt and a "psychotic b*tch" who needs dick) as well as violent ones. He made a not-so-subtly passive threat on her life, descriptively telling her to off herself slowly while lamenting that she never "got dick." As for what started this? She turned him down when he made a pass at her. She has called him out publicly on her website, and is calling on other radicals for support.


Jenn happens to be a personal friend of mine, and she asked me to encourage people to declare their support on the website A Radical Profeminist. There is a message to the transgressor and a place for everyone to leave comments at the bottom. Please do so if you're inclined to support her. It will really encourage her if a lot of people start showing up over there. It is obviously quite discomforting having someone relentlessly persecute you and tell you to "do us all a favor" and suffocate yourself; allies expressing their support will be a welcome change.


Now let's be perfectly clear about what this is. This is a 40 year creeper invading a radfem safe space. This would be met with physical resistance if it happened offline, and it is no less serious online than off. I wouldn't put physical violence past him as he is obviously a very hateful individual who is not too far away locationwise. Basically, treat this like you would if you saw someone like this yelling at someone on the street. To make matters worse, the dude is gathering up all the other sexist dudes he can find and making a serious problem even more serious. He is slandering her across multiple social networks, telling people that she was desperate for him and all this other bullshit. He doesn't mention that he came on to her and when she not-so-politely told him to fuck off, he literally started raging. She has blocked his email and all other accounts of his, and he makes new ones or attacks her on new websites. If he is going to get an e-posse together then we should too. 


For those of you who want to be a bit more _proactive_, you might find his name and city of residence on my blog. Maybe. Needless to say people in Boston might be interested. 

Also, one of the websites he has been using to propagate his shit is here. There is a lot of shit one can do online to combat this type of thing, so be creative. 


Most of the full story can be found on Jenn's blog, Celie's Revenge. There is also a picture of him here.


You might have to make an account to leave a comment on A Radical Profeminist, this will only take a few seconds to do.


Thank you and spread the word.


This is the time for solidarity.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder how much talk and effort and typing-time and emotional investment and all such expenditures could have been lessened if someone _really_ aggrieved and bothered had just *ultimately* settled the problem.
I mean, if we liken this to someone yelling at another person in the streets, you wouldn't write a letter; and if we liken it to a stalker coming around or making intimidating phone calls, we wouldn't merely blog about it. Or would we? If the problem is really serious, then the response ought to be.


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree. The only thing that I would add is that it can be hard to judge the severity of the a problem on the internet. Basically when it comes to radical feminist community online, this shit is taken pretty seriously because of how many death threats and cyber attacks have been made by MRAs (Men's Rights Activists). If you remember this last summer when that guy walked into a gymn and gunned down a bunch of women? Yeah, classic MRA type. You can read his personal blog, and he was even reading MRA literature. After the shootings, there was a LOT of support from MRAs online. Lots of em are white supremacists as well. So that is why any threat or allusion to violence is taken very seriously.


Update since my first post: Bash Back! has called attention to this on its site. I'll post a link later.


----------



## connerR (Feb 21, 2010)

Ignore him, call the police, done?


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Shrug* If she wants to. Police don't usually give a fuck about this stuff though.


----------



## adragonfly (Feb 23, 2010)

Free speech wins again! :crew:


----------

